# pallet compost bins!



## raybonz (Apr 29, 2012)

Picked up some hardwood pallets last weekend and built a double compost bin, total cost about $1.00  .
I temporarily secured another pallet to the front with bungee cords to prevent compost from spilling out..

Ray


----------



## bogydave (Apr 29, 2012)

I have done the same thing for years. Some 3/4' plastic screen on the inside.
Metal fence posts on the front then stack up boards as I fill it.
Some air pipes on the bottom. I get good compost every year.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Empty bin:


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 29, 2012)

Pallet Ray vs Pallet Pete

zap


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 29, 2012)

Racoon drive through window if table scraps are going in it. That should hold some yard waste.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks good, Wish I would have seen your idea years ago before I wasted $500.00 on one of these (sucker)!  Picture is from their website, But I assure you that I have one in my yard.  Makes compost in 14 days...Yeah right, Damn infomercials got me again!


----------



## raybonz (Apr 30, 2012)

zap said:


> Pallet Ray vs Pallet Pete
> 
> zap


I can't comPETE with pallet Pete for Pete's sake!



Ray


----------



## raybonz (Apr 30, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Looks good, Wish I would have seen your idea years ago before I wasted $500.00 on one of these (sucker)! Picture is from their website, But I assure you that I have one in my yard. Makes compost in 14 days...Yeah right, Damn infomercials got me again!
> 
> View attachment 66252


Thanx Cat! Actually my 1st pallet compost bin was a single that I built about 20 yrs. ago (eventually the pallets rotted and became compost as well).. The wife wanted a double bin so 5 pallets took care of that.. I like the mesh idea that the Alaskan poster added plus the air pipes.. I thought about removable boards for the open side so I will probably do that as well..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Apr 30, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Racoon drive through window if table scraps are going in it. That should hold some yard waste.


Yeah I have seen squirrels dining on the pile before I created the pallet contraption..

Ray


----------



## jeff_t (May 1, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I have done the same thing for years. Some 3/4' plastic screen on the inside.
> Metal fence posts on the front then stack up boards as I fill it.
> Some air pipes on the bottom. I get good compost every year.
> 
> ...



Dang. Didn't think about air pipes. Does that keep the stirring down? I usually fork it over every 4-5 days.


----------



## bogydave (May 1, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Dang. Didn't think about air pipes. Does that keep the stirring down? I usually fork it over every 4-5 days.


I don't mix mine since I started adding air pipes.
I add pipes about every 18" of new material added. 
Works great for me.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 1, 2012)

raybonz said:


> I can't comPETE with pallet Pete for Pete's sake!
> 
> 
> 
> Ray


 http://www.justlikeforme.com/recycled-pallet-furniture/
Just some ideas for your next project. 
zap


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 1, 2012)

Nice job. I used to use a pallet bin, but found something simpler for me.  I use a spare length of green garden wire fencing turned in a circle. Fill it up, then when you want to turn it, unhook, move 1', hook it back up, ans pitch the compost back in. Simple, never rots out, built in about 10 minutes.


----------



## raybonz (May 1, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I don't mix mine since I started adding air pipes.
> I add pipes about every 18" of new material added.
> Works great for me.


Great idea Dave! A coworker told me he had some 4" PVC laying around about 5' long and asked if I wanted it.. You know the answer 

Ray


----------



## raybonz (May 1, 2012)

zap said:


> http://www.justlikeforme.com/recycled-pallet-furniture/
> Just some ideas for your next project.
> zap


Pretty cool stuff and ideas there! I built my little mower storage originally a fort for my son with film crates and it has stood for about 15 years! Total cost was under $75.00 for roof shingles and some hardware..



Ray


----------



## raybonz (May 1, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Nice job. I used to use a pallet bin, but found something simpler for me. I use a spare length of green garden wire fencing turned in a circle. Fill it up, then when you want to turn it, unhook, move 1', hook it back up, ans pitch the compost back in. Simple, never rots out, built in about 10 minutes.


Thanx AP! Do you any pics of your contraption to post?

Ray


----------



## bogydave (May 1, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Looks good, Wish I would have seen your idea years ago before I wasted $500.00 on one of these (sucker)! Picture is from their website, But I assure you that I have one in my yard. Makes compost in 14 days...Yeah right, Damn infomercials got me again!
> 
> View attachment 66252


 They do look nice though. I've read several reports very similar to yours on some garden forums. "They Don't work" .
Most of them end up being soil storage bins that get filled with compost made from a simple compost bin like one made from pallets.


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 1, 2012)

OK OK OK RAAAAYYY how the heck did I miss this thread  for so long ???? Did you hide this thread from me ?  

That is freakin a sweet idea Ray ! 

Zap why are you trying instigate a rivalry of epic purport ions you know i will win   

Pete


----------



## StihlHead (May 1, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Racoon drive through window if table scraps are going in it. That should hold some yard waste.


 
Yah, I quit the compost kitchen scraps thing here as it attracts too many: mice, rats, dogs, racoons, possums, skunks, squirrels, and potentially cayotes, none of which I want. I get all the free wood chips that I want from the local county and electric power line work crews, dumped wherever I want it. I compost the dense stuff (pine and fir needles) for soil amendment and I use the loose wood chips on paths for keeping the mud down. I also use any cedar chips near the house to keep the bugs down as well.

As for the composting part, a pile bigger than a yard will compost itself, starting about an hour after it is piled up. Its magic, and does it all by itself. The piles get good and hot within a week. No need for turning, confining in pallets (they are too valuable for keeping the firewood off the ground) or anything else for that matter. After a year or so the mushrooms start poking out, and I know that it is done.


----------



## raybonz (May 1, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> OK OK OK RAAAAYYY how the heck did I miss this thread for so long ???? Did you hide this thread from me ?
> 
> That is freakin a sweet idea Ray !
> 
> ...


Yup Pete you're the pallet man I am not messing with you! I will add the pipes that Dave did and retainer boards or similar on the front.. Dave sure has some nice compost!

Ray


----------



## raybonz (May 1, 2012)

StihlHead said:


> Yah, I quit the compost kitchen scraps thing here as it attracts too many: mice, rats, dogs, racoons, possums, skunks, squirrels, and potentially cayotes, none of which I want. I get all the free wood chips that I want from the local county and electric power line work crews, dumped wherever I want it. I compost the dense stuff (pine and fir needles) for soil amendment and I use the loose wood chips on paths for keeping the mud down. I also use any cedar chips near the house to keep the bugs down as well.
> 
> As for the composting part, a pile bigger than a yard will compost itself, starting about an hour after it is piled up. Its magic, and does it all by itself. The piles get good and hot within a week. No need for turning, confining in pallets (they are too valuable for keeping the firewood off the ground) or anything else for that matter. After a year or so the mushrooms start poking out, and I know that it is done.


Pine needles aren't good for the garden, too acidic.. We only compost vegetable matter, egg shells coffee grounds along with some muscle shells and lobster scraps.. The flies and critters clean it up and the rest breaks down.. I can get pallets fairly easy around here and have an extra 4 here now..

Ray


----------



## StihlHead (May 1, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Pine needles aren't good for the garden, too acidic.. We only compost vegetable matter, egg shells coffee grounds along with some muscle shells and lobster scraps.. The flies and critters clean it up and the rest breaks down.. I can get pallets fairly easy around here and have an extra 4 here now..
> Ray


 
I beg to differ... composted pine and fir needels are great for the garden for acid loving plants, like rhododendrons, azalias, camelias, and blueberries, all of which I grow. I have about an acre under cultivation and I have a bamboo nursery, most of which are in pots. I make my own soil mix for them. I also do a lot of cold composting, mainly to feed the worms that do my cultivating and aerating, and to mound up around fine rooted plants, like the blueberries and rhodies. Worms love coffee grounds and I dump them directly on the ground for them to dine on. But no food scraps in my yard... different methods for different applications and wants.


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 1, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Yup Pete you're the pallet man I am not messing with you! I will add the pipes that Dave did and retainer boards or similar on the front.. Dave sure has some nice compost!
> 
> Ray


 
I am just kidding around Ray and I agree dave does have nice compost ! We can't do a compost pile unfortunately because of the coons and foxes around here its a real bummer. Let us know how the pallets hold up I might build a fenced one like Dave's and see what happens next year.

Pete


----------



## raybonz (May 1, 2012)

StihlHead said:


> I beg to differ... composted pine and fir needels are great for the garden for acid loving plants, like rhododendrons, azalias, camelias, and blueberries, all of which I grow. I have about an acre under cultivation and I have a bamboo nursery, most of which are in pots. I make my own soil mix for them. I also do a lot of cold composting, mainly to feed the worms that do my cultivating and aerating, and to mound up around fine rooted plants, like the blueberries and rhodies. Worms love coffee grounds and I dump them directly on the ground for them to dine on. But no food scraps in my yard... different methods for different applications and wants.


The blueberries grow wild in the woods in front of the house.. We use the compost on the vegetable plants and the acid is bad for them..
Ray


----------



## raybonz (May 1, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> I am just kidding around Ray and I agree dave does have nice compost ! We can't do a compost pile unfortunately because of the coons and foxes around here its a real bummer. Let us know how the pallets hold up I might build a fenced one like Dave's and see what happens next year.
> 
> Pete


Funny the racoons aren't interested but they raised hell with my trash for a long time!
Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 6, 2012)

Just out of curiosity would laying a clear tarp over the top increase the composting speed ? I would imagine the heat being held in might help ! 

Pete


----------



## raybonz (May 6, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Just out of curiosity would laying a clear tarp over the top increase the composting speed ? I would imagine the heat being held in might help !
> 
> Pete


Not sure Pete as I think air helps the process.. I plan adding air pipes so I don't have to turn it and see how that works.. Right now all new material are going into the empty bin for future use.. The squirrels love visiting the compost bin which is no big deal..

Ray


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 6, 2012)

Tarp will not help. The compost generates its own heat and needs air. I have covered a pile with cardboard to shed excess rainwater when it was saturated already. Too much water and it will go anaerobic- slows down and smells horrible.


----------



## raybonz (May 6, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Tarp will not help. The compost generates its own heat and needs air. I have covered a pile with cardboard to shed excess rainwater when it was saturated already. Too much water and it will go anaerobic- slows down and smells horrible.


Good info thanx AP! Do you turn your compost and if so how often or do you use air pipes? Seems the air pipes are a good idea and keeps the operation low maintenance..

Ray


----------



## bogydave (May 6, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Just out of curiosity would laying a clear tarp over the top increase the composting speed ? I would imagine the heat being held in might help !
> 
> Pete


I increase the heat on mine by wrapping the outside of the pallets with clear plastic & covering the top.
It also helps hold in moisture. With the air pies, the pile still gets air.
Kind of a Green House for compost, temp is one big key to speed & cooking the weed seeds. 140° to 150‚ is seed killing range.

I have a compost bin in the garden with GH plastic on the outside (on the 3 sides that get sun) & I cover it too. Before I made these improvements it took me 2 years to get "done compost".
Now I get a batch of compost ready to use in 12 months. Your area should be faster as mine does freeze solid by mid Dec & I have to get it cooking again when I can get some fresh green grass clippings to mix in it to get it hot. Next month I should b able to mow the grass & get the bin "cooking" again.

4' X 5'  X 4' high solar heated compost bin:




Emptying to the compost storage bin in August to get ready for a new batch.



Air pipes I put in about every 14 to 18". (Now I make them out of the gray plastic elect conduit, tougher material & last longer)


----------



## raybonz (May 6, 2012)

Very nice work Dave! You have this down to a science..

Ray


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 6, 2012)

I never used air pipes, but they're not a bad idea. My pile gets to over 150F (have measured 165) without wrapping it in anything.

I turn after it runs through a hot cycle- it will heat up again. I do this to kill and weed seeds that didn't cook the first time. I use compost in the garden before it's "finished" as it will finish in the garden. In fact- most compostables get used as layers of mulch that just compost in place (I have also used lasagna gardening- the easiest, lowest water, no tilling, no weeding, no pulling up grass way to start a garden, IMO)


----------

